# Need help on internal wiring for BSNL connection



## ajayritik (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys currently we have BSNL phone with broadband. The BSNL guy had set up the connection in such a way that the wire comes in from the pole into our room. Whenever we want to shift the PC to some other room we have problem to reconnect the wire. 

When I checked with one of the Electrician here he had informed me that there is already Internal wiring done in the house which will enable us to hook up phone from the outlets available in most of the rooms. For this we would have to connect the wire coming from pole to an outlet.This looks like a good option wherein I dont have to take pains while shifting the PC or the phone to another room. 

However the BSNL Guy has told us that if we connect it to the internal wiring then the internet will get disconnected whenever we make a call or get a call. If I use a splitter to connect the phone will I be able to overcome this problem. I would ideally want to get the external wire connected to the internal wiring outlet. 

Kindly advise.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 16, 2011)

Correct me if i am wrong  the more the joints & parallel connections increases the resistence of the wires which decreases the conductivity resulting in frequent disconnects etc ideally there should be a single joint free good quality cable from the pole to the modem or the splitter provided with the modem if the internal wiring is in good sphape u can go ahead alernatively u can use a W-Fi


----------



## noob (Jul 16, 2011)

same case as yours.

I have phone in living room. I have done new electrical wiring and asking electrician to have a parallel line in bedroom.

Now i can connect BSNL router to anywhere i want. Bedroom or living room as per my wish. can also pick/make calls from any phone.


Just use splitter so that your phone calls and net both works gr8 simultaneously.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 18, 2011)

So if I have the phone say at the ground floor connected in the hall should I connect it using a splitter so that my internet doesn't get disconnected. I would be having internet connected at the first floor in one of the rooms.



talktoanil said:


> I have done new electrical wiring and asking electrician to have a *parallel line* in bedroom.



We already have an internal wiring for telephone. So to make sure that we can use internet and the land line phone at the same time should we have some kind of set up. Here you mention about Parallel line. 

The electrician I checked with told that need to give connection to the internal wiring which comes out at the top of the house. Will this work as parallel connection?


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 24, 2011)

Doesn't matter if you extend your wiring using a splitter. I got it in the modem package and used is for hours. No issues related to connection stability until there is a problem at the servers and exchange. You can use any type of DSL adapter for extending your line. But make sure to place a splitter before the modem to ensure its safety.


----------

